# Netbeans nud Subversion



## nero30 (18. Mrz 2009)

Hallo!

Durch Refactoring habe ich jetzt in meinem Projekt einige leere Packages/Ordner, leider kriege ich die nicht mehr gelöscht!? Wenn ich die Verzeichnisse auf der Platte manuell lösche, dann habe ich sie sofort wieder, wenn ich subversion->update ausführe. Delete sowie Safely Delete in Netbeans löschen die Ordner nicht. Wie kriege ich die Leichen entsorgt ..?

Danke und Gruß
nero


----------



## Geeeee (18. Mrz 2009)

erstmal dein "Löschen" comitten, d.h. entweder in Netbeans (nutze ich nicht, wird aber ja irgendwie gehen) löschen bzw. per Hand löschen und in Netbeans refreshen UND dann commit.
Per Hand in lokalen Repos rumfrickeln ist ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache. Es gibt nicht umsonst den delete Befehl für das Repository und der _Commit_ in der IDE führt den dann aus, damit auch dein SVN-Server weiss, dass da was weg soll.


----------



## nero30 (18. Mrz 2009)

also in NB kann ich die löschen wie ich will, es passiert nichts, es wird kein Commit angeboten (Menüpunk ausgegraut). Lösche ich die Packages im Projektordner, dann kann ich einen commit ausführen (action: löschen, Status: locally deleted) es kommt dann aber der Fehler: 
Working copy is corrupt 
Commit failed 
Entry for 'D:\verzeichnis_welches_ich_gelöscht_habe' has no url
Mach ich dann wieder ein update, hab ich die leeren Ordner wieder...


----------



## Geeeee (18. Mrz 2009)

Also das mit dem Update ist ja eigentlich erstmal klar: Wenn dein SVN nicht gesagt wird, dass es weg ist, dann kommts auch wieder.
Das mit dem Löschen ist irgendwie doof. Gibts in NB einen Repository-Browser oder so, wo man das "direkt" löschen könnte?


----------



## nero30 (18. Mrz 2009)

leider nicht... Kann man die Ordner mit irgendwelchen svn-Befehlen vielleicht direkt aus dem Repository löschen ?


----------



## Geeeee (18. Mrz 2009)

wenn du eine kommandozeile hast, ja:
svn delete ordner
(oder: svn del, svn remove, svn rm)


----------



## nero30 (18. Mrz 2009)

so, hab die jetzt auf dem Server mit svn delete gelöscht...
Ich denke mal, an dem Punkt muss Netbeans aber noch ein wenig reifen


----------

